# Elite Night Credit???



## Smooth Air (Dec 10, 2008)

Can somebody please tell me what "Elite Night Credit" is?? Marriott just informed me that they cannot credit my 2 week stay @ Ocean Pointe in Feb/March 2008 b/c they changed their policy in June, 2008 & my stay was prior to that. They told me that as of June 2008, they are awarding "Elite Night Credit". So, why can't I get "normal" credit for my Pre-Elite Night stays @ Marriott Ocean Pointe? I am so confused by this point thing! I own 2 Platinum weeks @ Ocean Pointe.

Smooth Air


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Am I wrong, but I thought that each night you stay is a credit toward your elite staus - essentially an "elite night credit". 10 for silver, 50 for gold, and 75 for platinum.


Terry


----------



## davidvel (Dec 10, 2008)

Correct. There is no "regular" credit.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree. There are no Marriott Rewards points associated with Elite night credit. The only value of the credit to your account is toward counting the number of nights you stay at Marriott properties to qualify for Elite status in the Marriott Rewards program. 

Prior to June, only (1) paid stays at Marriott branded hotels and (2) MVCI rentals from Marriott were counted for Elite night credit. Effective as of June 2008, stays in your owned week(s) at your home resort are also counted. Stays prior to June do not count.

There was no change to the structure for earning Marriott Rewards points. Thus, both before and after June, you should have earned Marriott Rewards points based on charges you incur at both Marriott hotels and timeshares.

If our responses don't fully answer your question, try again....


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 10, 2008)

To add. I had 7 nights credit added on a 7 night stay at a Marriott timeshare (which I do not own) that I exchanged into throu II in late August. I have heard that these slip through the cracks sometimes.

In mid June I traded a non-Marriott into a Marriott resort which I do own and DID NOT get the credits. I even tried the "missing credit" route and Marriott still wouldn't give it to me.

Are you confused yet? 

Terry


----------



## Dave M (Dec 10, 2008)

That's why it's always worthwhile to be sure our MR # is part of the reservation and to doublecheck that it's there when we check in. As you stated and as has been reported on this forum, Marriott does sometimes give elite credit when it shouldn't.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 11, 2008)

*Ditto*

I do the same as Dave - always show my MCVI card and have them add the number when I check-in. Particularly since Marriot stopped giving MCVI owners free Silver Rewards membership.

Recvd credit for my last visits in Nov 08 @ Grand Chateau and the Grand Residence at Lake Tahoe. At the Surf Club now, will see if they do the same here.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 11, 2008)

smoothair said:


> Can somebody please tell me what "Elite Night Credit" is?? Marriott just informed me that they cannot credit my 2 week stay @ Ocean Pointe in Feb/March 2008 b/c they changed their policy in June, 2008 & my stay was prior to that. They told me that as of June 2008, they are awarding "Elite Night Credit". So, why can't I get "normal" credit for my Pre-Elite Night stays @ Marriott Ocean Pointe? I am so confused by this point thing! I own 2 Platinum weeks @ Ocean Pointe.
> 
> Smooth Air



There isn't a "normal" night credit vs elite night credit. Each night spent at Marriott hotels gives you an Elite Night Credit. This is a credit towards elite status within the MR program. As Dave mentioned, getting them to add nights after the fact is difficult. Always make sure to add your MR number to your reservation online at Marriott.com.


----------



## aka Julie (Dec 11, 2008)

ecwinch said:


> Recvd credit for my last visits in Nov 08 @ Grand Chateau and the Grand Residence at Lake Tahoe. At the Surf Club now, will see if they do the same here.



Do you own at Grand Chateau?  We stayed there November 08 also and did not receive credit (traded in thru II), but own at other Marriotts.  My husband's MR number was aligned to the reservation.  We didn't charge anything, maybe that helps.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 11, 2008)

ecwinch said:


> I do the same as Dave - always show my MCVI card and have them add the number when I check-in. Particularly since Marriot stopped giving MCVI owners free Silver Rewards membership.
> 
> Recvd credit for my last visits in Nov 08 @ Grand Chateau and the Grand Residence at Lake Tahoe. At the Surf Club now, will see if they do the same here.



I add all my MVCI reservations online months before ever arriving. I even add the stays which I trade into. Example, I just traded a Christie Lodge AC for a winter week at MBP. I added this stay to my account, which then allowed me to add things like extra pillows and high floor requests.

By doing this online I can see all my upcoming trips (hotels and timeshares) in front of my face in my marriott.com account.

Terry


----------



## Pens_Fan (Dec 11, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> I add all my MVCI reservations online months before ever arriving. I even add the stays which I trade into. Example, I just traded a Christie Lodge AC for a winter week at MBP. I added this stay to my account, which then allowed me to add things like extra pillows and high floor requests.
> 
> By doing this online I can see all my upcoming trips (hotels and timeshares) in front of my face in my marriott.com account.
> 
> Terry



How do you do this?


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 11, 2008)

Pens_Fan said:


> How do you do this?



On your II trade Confirmation Certificate you can see your Marriott Reservation Number on the right side of the page. Here are instructions to add this reservation to your Marriott account.

Log in to your Marriott.com acount and click the tab that says, "Upcoming Reservations." Enter the above mentioned reservation number and your last name. Then click "find." On this page you will see your Marriott resort reservation and room type.

Near the bottom, this page will also give you a link to "Add a Marriott Rewards Number" to the reservation. Click this and add your number. Your reservations will now show up on your Marriott.com account.

You should be able to now see your room type as well.

Terry


----------



## Pens_Fan (Dec 11, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> On your II trade Confirmation Certificate you can see your Marriott Reservation Number on the right side of the page. Here are instructions to add this reservation to your Marriott account.
> 
> Log in to your Marriott.com acount and click the tab that says, "Upcoming Reservations." Enter the above mentioned reservation number and your last name. Then click "find." On this page you will see your Marriott resort reservation and room type.
> 
> ...




Thank you.

I was successful in adding my upcoming trip.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 11, 2008)

*No*



aka Julie said:


> Do you own at Grand Chateau?



No, I do not. Own at HarbourPoint. My stay at Grand Chateau was a trade for a non-Marriott week, but my stay at Tahoe was an exchange of my Marriott week. 

I do recall reading in another thread that you had to have a charge to your room to receive credit. Last night I was there I bought something at the Marketplace shop. That might be the difference.


----------



## aka Julie (Dec 11, 2008)

ecwinch said:


> No, I do not. Own at HarbourPoint. My stay at Grand Chateau was a trade for a non-Marriott week, but my stay at Tahoe was an exchange of my Marriott week.
> 
> I do recall reading in another thread that you had to have a charge to your room to receive credit. Last night I was there I bought something at the Marketplace shop. That might be the difference.



I kept meaning buy a snack at the Marketplace or a drink at the rooftop bar, but never got around to it.  If that kept us from getting the 7-nights credit, that hurts.  We'll be at Grande Ocean on a trade over New Year's, I'll definitely buy something and see what happens.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 11, 2008)

I think they mean you get credit (points) for what you buy...not that if you buy something you get credit (points) for the 7 nights...but, hey! what the heck do I know? I started this thread & I am still "in conversation" w/ Marriott!! 

Smooth Air


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 11, 2008)

smoothair said:


> I think they mean you get credit (points) for what you buy...not that if you buy something you get credit (points) for the 7 nights...but, hey! what the heck do I know? I started this thread & I am still "in conversation" w/ Marriott!!
> 
> Smooth Air



I think the thought process here is that if you dont' have any charges to the room, then the resort doesn't have anything to report to the MR program so they don't send any data and you don't get the night credits. Many people leave a TS with zero due on their bill. If you at least charge something to the room then they report that amount for points credit and you then in turn also get the elite night credits.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 11, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> If you at least charge something to the room then they report that amount for points credit *and you then in turn also get the elite night credits.*


I would word the last part of that sentence as follows....

...and you then in turn might also erroneously get the elite night credits.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 11, 2008)

Anybody confused? BTW, I never did receive any notice from Marriott about the Elite Night Credit policy effective June, 2008? Did you?  

Smooth Air


----------



## Dave M (Dec 12, 2008)

There was no formal notice. Marriott made a change to the Marriott Rewards T&C back in June that deleted language that had previously excluded stays at MVCI resorts as qualifying for Elite nights credit. 

See this thread, especially the first post, for more info. 

If you're still confused, ask your questions and we'll try to help.


----------



## dmharris (Dec 12, 2008)

This helps me understand how I accumulated 39 elite nights so far this year. I didn't think I paid for that many nights.  Now I know it was paid stays plus my timeshare stays.  Thanks.

I'm so long-in-the-tooth with Marriott Rewards (first 3 numbers of my membership number start with 000) that Bill Marriott gave me lifetime Platinum status a couple years ago.  Thank you, Bill!  It's nice to see loyalty does count.  I also received lifetime Silver Medallion status with Delta Airlines once I'd reached the million mile mark.  Good PR.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dave M said:


> I would word the last part of that sentence as follows....
> 
> ...and you then in turn might also erroneously get the elite night credits.



That would be more clear, since officially they don't have to grant the nights for exchange and getaway stays. Though the T&C don't necessarily limit these except through this condition.



> Only nights personally stayed and individually billed at participating hotels are credited toward Elite membership and renewal.



Though it is still vauge.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 12, 2008)

smoothair said:


> I think they mean you get credit (points) for what you buy...not that if you buy something you get credit (points) for the 7 nights...but, hey! what the heck do I know? I started this thread & I am still "in conversation" w/ Marriott!!
> 
> Smooth Air



No... it's elite nights credit. You get points also, but only for the amounts charged to your room.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 12, 2008)

ecwinch: You mean if I go into the Marketplace @ Ocean Pointe & buy a muffin & a coffee they give me "elite night credit"? How many nights? ( now I am totally confused, Dave!!)

Smooth Air


----------



## davidvel (Dec 12, 2008)

Not necessarily, if you go in and pay cash. 

People are talking about if you are staying at the resort, there is a theory that if you have no room charges they won't report your stay to Marriott to receive your credit for number of nights stayed. So, put something on your room charge.

No one is saying that if you live next door to a Marriott and buy something there you are entitled to credit for staying a night...at least they haven't figured out how yet! Also, you are only credited POINTS for purchases in conjunction with a stay (or conference reservation I believe.) But, you can get points for using your Marriott rewards VISA at any time.


----------



## aka Julie (Dec 12, 2008)

davidvel said:


> Not necessarily, if you go in and pay cash.
> 
> People are talking about if you are staying at the resort, there is a theory that if you have no room charges they won't report your stay to Marriott to receive your credit for number of nights stayed. So, put something on your room charge.
> 
> No one is saying that if you live next door to a Marriott and buy something there you are entitled to credit for staying a night...at least they haven't figured out how yet! Also, you are only credited POINTS for purchases in conjunction with a stay (or conference reservation I believe.) But, you can get points for using your Marriott rewards VISA at any time.



I'll test it out later this month at Grande Ocean.  We're staying there on an exchange.  Last month we were at Grand Chateau and didn't charge anything to the villa.  Although we did get a folio printout the morning we checked out and it showed $0.00 for valet parking for each of the days we were there.  The resesrvation had my husband's MR # on it.  I wish I would have at least bought a small bag of potato chips in the MarketPlace.  Would have been worth it if he would have received 7 nights credit toward his Gold Elite status.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 12, 2008)

smoothair -

Also, no one is saying that if you are staying at OceanPointe and buy something from the MarketPlace that you will get elite nights credit. You might get credit. 

Here's the summary:

(1) Charges incurred while staying at any Marriott property (hotels and timeshares) earn points.

(2) Elite nights credit don't earn points. Those nights are simply added up to determine whether you are eligible to be a Silver, Gold or Platinum Elite member of Marriott Rewards for the next year.

(3) "Nights personally stayed and individually billed" (wording is from the T&C) at Marriott hotels and MVCI properties (if rented from Marriott) earn Elite nights credit. 1 night stayed = 1 night credit. 2 nights stayed = 2 nights credit.

(4) Nights spent in your own MVCI timeshare earn Elite nights credit. They are treated as "individually billed", presumably because you pay the MFs to Marriott.

(5) Nights spent in other MVCI timeshares (e.g., exchanges (including to your home resort), Getaways, AC weeks) apparently do not qualify, based on discussions various people here have had with Marriott Rewards in trying to get credit.

(6) Sometimes Marriott gives Elite nights credit, probably erroneously, for the stays listed in (5). It appears that you have a better chance of getting such credit if you have charged something (e.g., MarketPlace purchases) to your account during your stay. That's because there is then a charge eligible for points that gets reported to Marriott Rewards and the computers may not be able to discern that the stay isn't eligible for Elite nights credit.

If some of that isn't clear, please ask a specific question about the part that isn't clear. That should help us to stop going around in circles on this topic!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dave M said:


> smoothair -
> 
> Also, no one is saying that if you are staying at OceanPointe and buy something from the MarketPlace that you will get elite nights credit. You might get credit.
> 
> ...



It should also be pointed out though it has already been mentioned, that you increase your chances of getting such credit if you also add your MR number to the reservation via the Marriott website. Those who don't add their number to the reservation online or at the resort have shown zero success in getting elite night credits.


----------

